# STOLEN GUNS! From Bass Pro parking lot!



## huntemwfo (Dec 1, 2009)

I had 2 guns stolen from Bass Pro parking lot in Gwinett last night. (11-30-09) Ruger 308 walnut stock blue finish with a Leupold vari-xII 3x9x50 and a Benelli Vinci 12ga with the max-4 camo. My truck -white 03 Cheverolet crew cab Duramax- was parked out front in broad daylight, from about 1:00pm to 5:00PM. My passenger side door was pryed from the bottom of the lock. Do not think that if your doors are locked you are safe!


----------



## R G (Dec 1, 2009)

I hope you made a police report.


----------



## SSG (Dec 1, 2009)

*going around*

there is alot of that going around in Gwinnett Co. My truck and the truck next to mine were broke into in broad daylight  in Snellville. They took a range bag with ammo and some other stuff, but completely missed my Sig220 that was under the console.
Your right, a locked door does not mean your stuff is safe!


----------



## cball917 (Dec 1, 2009)

man that sucks. get a report on them


----------



## olchevy (Dec 1, 2009)

Bass pro has cameras! get em!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife always scolds me when i leave my deer rifle in the truck just never think these things will happen.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Bass pro has cameras! get em!



x's 2


----------



## hawaiian (Dec 2, 2009)

Men I hate a thieves. yea basspro should have cameras ! Good luck n I hope they get that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- !!!
____________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## Hawgdog (Dec 2, 2009)

If our country had public hangings for crap like that your guns would be safe in an UNLOCKED truck


----------



## dgr416 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Stolen guns!*

Gwinnett county is not what it use to be its a cess pool.Its a good place to get shot,robbed or carjacked.I usually like to have my dogs in the truck.They do like the Arabs they romove hands of Theives.Yep your stuff is hardly safe anywhere anymore!!!


----------



## david w. (Dec 2, 2009)

i think they need to move that bass pro shop to eatonton


----------



## david w. (Dec 2, 2009)

never mind we dont want the traffic and thiefs they can keep it


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Feb 18, 2010)

Believe me it happens everywhere. Last Feb(09) we went to Walmart in Raleigh NC. We went in the store maybe for 45 minutes. Got back to the truck and put everything in the back.It had been raining and was in the low 30's. The wife goes to get in the truck and says the window is broken out.They reached in hitting the glove compartment taking a pair or Steiner binoculars. In my center console they grabbed my Garmin GPS.They never opened the door. On the back floor board I had a couple hundred dollars worth of tools they never found.
The good lord was looking out for these thieves. If I would have caught them I would have ended up in jail for killing them.


----------



## gpharris (Feb 18, 2010)

huntemwfo
I have the same truck and somebody did the same thing to me. Lucky my alarm went off before they got in my truck. The door handle on the driveside under the hand, it look like they used a flathead to get in it.


----------



## gpharris (Feb 18, 2010)

The pro bass in Macon is very nice


----------



## trial&error (Mar 1, 2010)

Not that it will help stop the problem, but it is entertaining to me to do this.  Gift wrap your garbage or fill up a computer box with it and leave in the back of your truck.  I never saw anyone stealing it, but it would always disappear at walmart.    Works really well around Christmas.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Idea*

Good idea. I think I will do that next time I go to Macon.  I also think this would be a great idea for a video.  I'd love to see a video titled "Garbage Stealing Garbage".  Might add some dog droppings to the present as well. 




trial&error said:


> Not that it will help stop the problem, but it is entertaining to me to do this.  Gift wrap your garbage or fill up a computer box with it and leave in the back of your truck.  I never saw anyone stealing it, but it would always disappear at walmart.    Works really well around Christmas.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Mar 1, 2010)

whchunter said:


> Good idea. I think I will do that next time I go to Macon. I also think this would be a great idea for a video. I'd love to see a video titled "Garbage Stealing Garbage". Might add some dog droppings to the present as well.


----------



## GONoob (Mar 1, 2010)

This has been a known problem at Discover mills for a loooong time. I worked there 7 years ago and sometimes 5 cars would get stolen on a weekend. Gwinnett went south real fast!


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish they would have built that one in Paulding.


----------



## gtfisherman (Mar 2, 2010)

david13 said:


> i think they need to move that bass pro shop to eatonton



amen!!!!


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 2, 2010)

gpharris said:


> The pro bass in Macon is very nice



Iwonder how long it will stay that way.Wont be long and Macon and Atlanta will be one big city.Along with that comes the trafic,crime and Lord knows what else!Boys, ya'll can have the big cities!


----------



## trial&error (Mar 2, 2010)

The one in Macon is smaller than the one in discovery mills, but the warehouse is attached to it so everything is pretty much on hand that isn't back ordered.  And I've never had to stand in a line to check out there.


----------



## Henpecked (Mar 2, 2010)

I am amazed at how frequently guns are stolen in the Bass Pro parking lot.  At this point, I would blame myself if I had guns stolen in that location.  In fact, I have walked in knowing I had a gun in the vehicle and thought to myself, "playing roulette."


----------



## Mackey (Mar 2, 2010)

Hawgdog said:


> If our country had public hangings for crap like that your guns would be safe in an UNLOCKED truck



X  a bunch!!!


----------



## swampbogger (Jul 4, 2010)

X 900000000000000000000 I have said that to my wife for years!!!


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll chip in for the rope.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 6, 2010)

huntemwfo said:


> I had 2 guns stolen from Bass Pro parking lot in Gwinett last night.




I live their i know what its like


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a friend that works at the BPS in Gwinnett, and it seems to be a regular problem.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hawgdog said:


> If our country had public hangings for crap like that your guns would be safe in an UNLOCKED truck



This.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope you get your gun back!


----------



## golffreak (Jul 10, 2010)

The Bass Pro in Prattville, AL was hit several times around last Christmas. I may be wrong, but I believe I read that they did not have adequate camera coverage of the parking lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

trial&error said:


> Not that it will help stop the problem, but it is entertaining to me to do this. Gift wrap your garbage or fill up a computer box with it and leave in the back of your truck. I never saw anyone stealing it, but it would always disappear at walmart. Works really well around Christmas.


 
Garbage is fine, but a few rattlers would be even better...


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 10, 2010)

more armed citizens walking the lots watching for fools prying doors open. you think noone has seen vehicles being broken into.  most people duck there heads and hurry past. im all for shoot first and ask questions later.  i know we cant do that but it feels good saying it.  armed and hold them till the cops get there. vigilanty justice. it seems like us honest hard working guys get the dirty end of the stick every way we turn. time to do something.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 12, 2010)

if the bps parking lot is this known for vehicle breakins and thefts, maybe writing bps as a group and insisting on security, preferable street clothed, in the parking lots. there are plenty of alternatives to getting our sporting goods.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 12, 2010)

CSO - Civilian Sting Operation


----------



## whitworth (Jul 12, 2010)

*You could have a stroke*

over the time period it takes to read this post.

Thieves like parking lots.  Folks usually don't bring a walk in safe to a parking lot.


----------



## ThePeaceKeeper (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, my wife and I have been there several times lately and stuff like this worries me.  I don't leave any firearms in my vehicles, but sometimes I have camera gear I leave in my vehicle.  Looks like I need to start carrying my backpack again when I am over there!


----------

